# BF Wood Mod by Wayno - REO Woodvil



## Rob Fisher

I made the mistake of cruising the classifieds on ECF and I spotted a Wayno (Woodvil) which is the chap that took over REO... it's essentially a Woodvil with a 510 that doesn't come loose like the 2015 Woodvil's. So this beauty is on it's way to Durban!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I made the mistake of cruising the classifieds on ECF and I spotted a Wayno (Woodvil) which is the chap that took over REO... it's essentially a Woodvil with a 510 that doesn't come loose like the 2015 Woodvil's. So this beauty is on it's way to Durban!
> View attachment 102229
> View attachment 102230
> View attachment 102231


I'm so calling dibs on this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## puffon

Looks good!
I thought Eric is the guy that took over REO mods, Wayne worked for Rob?
The Sloth will be happy!


----------



## Rob Fisher

puffon said:


> Looks good!
> I thought Eric is the guy that took over REO mods, Wayne worked for Rob?
> The Sloth will be happy!



Ahhh yes you are right on both accounts. Eric is the new owner and Wayne did work for Rob... and the Sloth is happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Nice grab, Rob. I watched that ad and saw him drop the price and everything. If I liked the side button REOs, I would have bought it too.

It's beautiful. Score!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Why do @Christos always get first dibs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Why do @Christos always get first dibs


Because you were too slow @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh yes you are right on both accounts. Eric is the new owner and Wayne did work for Rob... and the Sloth is happy!


@Rob Fisher is Wayne operating completely separately from Eric? I ask because it looks like the mod-master will still consult and be involved in Reosmods (to a degree) insofar as product improvements and new products - this could also be valuable for Woodvil development too imo.
I really enjoy my Woodvil and wouldn't trade or sell it for anything, but the 510 is an issue as you say and I'm very interested to hear your thoughts once you test-drive the new-and-improved Woodvil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> @Rob Fisher is Wayne operating completely separately from Eric? I ask because it looks like the mod-master will still consult and be involved in Reosmods (to a degree) insofar as product improvements and new products - this could also be valuable for Woodvil development too imo.
> I really enjoy my Woodvil and wouldn't trade or sell it for anything, but the 510 is an issue as you say and I'm very interested to hear your thoughts once you test-drive the new-and-improved Woodvil.



@KB_314 I'm really not too sure... Rob has disappeared off the radar completely.

I will do a short review once it lands... I will know right away if it's a Chicken Dinner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hello REOville! I'm back... 

My Wanyo Woodvil arrived and I'm happy to say the 510 is rock solid...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ....... don't think you are the squonking type so if this device starts working on your nerves then just send the bastid to me and i will dispose of it for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> I'm so calling dibs on this!


Sorry @KZOR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Some pics of this mod before Rob snagged the beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos

Matt or gloss? Some suggestions please! I'm undecided. The wood is sealed nicely so it's just a different buff method to get the desired effect...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

My personal opinion is gloss. 

That's a gorgeous mod by the way. If these could be made with a top fire button, I'd own many.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Matt or gloss? Some suggestions please! I'm undecided. The wood is sealed nicely so it's just a different buff method to get the desired effect...
> View attachment 106153
> View attachment 106154


Gloss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

jifjifjif said:


> My personal opinion is gloss.
> 
> That's a gorgeous mod by the way. If these could be made with a top fire button, I'd own many.


I always preferred the side fire. My first woodvil spoilt me like that and the p67 made it even easier to chose a favourite reo type...
Thank you. She is beautiful indeed!


----------



## Christos

1 more coat and then the long wait for the dry.
Polish will happen after the 8th and final coat!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

@Christos when you have had enough of it, give me a shout!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

GregF said:


> @Christos when you have had enough of it, give me a shout!


I think you are going to have to fight @KZOR for it


----------



## GregF

aaah thats not a problem. He is in CPT and I can just come and pick it up with a special bottle of whiskey under my arm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> I think you are going to have to fight @KZOR for it


So glad that @Christos already acknowledges where he knows the best home for his squonker will be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> So glad that @Christos already acknowledges where he knows the best home for his squonker will be.


The dibs order is @Petrus , @KZOR and @GregF so far. 

Currently @Petrus is expecting something a little stunning that will render him poor for the forseeable future

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

I think a goon 24 is in order


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> I think a goon 24 is in order


I think I may just put a chalice III on this one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I think @Christos should run a auction for this beauty !!

What do you guys think a good starting point will be?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Anyone with a opening bid?


----------



## KB_314

Our forum badly needs the "eyes watching" emoticon from WhatsApp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Nice mod @Christos - am enjoying this thread

As @KB_314 says - eyes watching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Nice mod @Christos - am enjoying this thread
> 
> As @KB_314 says - eyes watching


Thanks @Silver. The credit goes to @Rob Fisher for aquiring this mod. I have a soft spot for reos and this ticked all the boxes for me. 
Was quite a task to work Rob over a few weeks to let this go to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Thanks @Silver. The credit goes to @Rob Fisher for aquiring this mod. I have a soft spot for reos and this ticked all the boxes for me.
> Was quite a task to work Rob over a few weeks to let this go to me



You have a way with working with people @Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> You have a way with working with people @Christos


I don't have any reos.
I think I just convinced rob that my need was greater than his

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I don't have any reos.
> I think I just convinced rob that my need was greater than his



Well at least you focusing your energies on Rob and not me


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Well at least you focusing your energies on Rob and not me


2nd BB for you in the near future. Mighty evod getting some stiff competition....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> 2nd BB for you in the near future. Mighty evod getting some stiff competition....



I knew that was coming
And i looked at your orange one a few times I will admit...
But i am just getting to grips with my BB and still need to experiment more with it before i venture into the possibility of a second one


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I knew that was coming
> And i looked at your orange one a few times I will admit...
> But i am just getting to grips with my BB and still need to experiment more with it before i venture into the possibility of a second one


You posess a rare quality @Silver... patience. I admire your slow but steady and steadfast pace. 
I dont know what happened at vapecon when you were frantic but it is understandable and excusable only once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> You posess a rare quality @Silver... patience. I admire your slow but steady and steadfast pace.
> I dont know what happened at vapecon when you were frantic but it is understandable and excusable only once



Ah thanks @Christos 
I do suffer from more pain sometimes because of my so called patience
But normally it works out well for me because I dont get caught up with too many devices

As for VapeCon, it was very busy for me from 6am to about 3pm. Putting out "fires", making sure everything was running ok and just keeping all the checklists under check. What a day. I am still recovering. PS, the work hasnt stopped. We now doing all the post event stuff, the photos and working on the video...

Normal vaping and forum life will resume in about a week or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ah thanks @Christos
> I do suffer from more pain sometimes because of my so called patience
> But normally it works out well for me because I dont get caught up with too many devices
> 
> As for VapeCon, it was very busy for me from 6am to about 3pm. Putting out "fires", making sure everything was running ok and just keeping all the checklists under check. What a day. I am still recovering. PS, the work hasnt stopped. We now doing all the post event stuff, the photos and working on the video...
> 
> Normal vaping and forum life will resume in about a week or two


Was my first vapecon... was amazing.

I was up at 5 to be there at 7 so I can partially relate but I was only there for a day and it was exhausting. I think you guys need some helping hands next year so you can experience a vape con like normal people.... #JustSaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Was my first vapecon... was amazing.
> 
> I was up at 5 to be there at 7 so I can partially relate but I was only there for a day and it was exhausting. I think you guys need some helping hands next year so you can experience a vape con like normal people.... #JustSaying


P.s. I would have checked if @Rowan Francis was wearing underpants if I wasn't freezing from the morning. His terms were hot hands to check


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Thanks @Silver. The credit goes to @Rob Fisher for aquiring this mod. I have a soft spot for reos and this ticked all the boxes for me.
> Was quite a task to work Rob over a few weeks to let this go to me



He just kept nagging me and eventually I couldn't take it anymore!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> He just kept nagging me and eventually I couldn't take it anymore!


There is only so much nagging a man can take 3 times a day every day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> He just kept nagging me and eventually I couldn't take it anymore!


Good thing we are not married @Rob Fisher . I may give your wife a run!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> There is only so much nagging a man can take 3 times a day every day


You can start nagging for me to get the Novabox


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Good thing we are not married @Rob Fisher . I may give your wife a run!



You are still an amateur compared to my wife!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> You are still an amateur compared to my wife!


Ok nagging is going to increase steadily....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

